

Ask HN: How would you monetize this idea? - cdvonstinkpot

Hi,<p>I just submitted this idea to Firespotting:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;firespotting.com&#x2F;item?id=1790<p>It&#x27;s an app to help catch criminals in the act. I&#x27;m thinking about how I&#x27;d monetize it and I&#x27;m not too enthusiastic about what I come up with because it rubs me the wrong way morally.<p>I was thinking to write in the ToS that the company gets copyright to all the videos submitted then require payment to license the videos for use in courtrooms.<p>But if I&#x27;m someone who wants to make the world a better place, I&#x27;d make the project a nonprofit &amp; let it all be free.<p>So I&#x27;m wondering how I can make the prosecution of criminals be free, to ease my morals, and still monetize it somehow.<p>So I figured I&#x27;d present the question to HN readers &amp; see what you come up with.<p>Thanks.<p>Regards,<p>-c
======
manojdv
Assuming the video belongs to the one using it, you could sell the videos to
news channels and take a commission out of it. It would be morally right
because you are facilitating people with tools and at the same time
incentivizing them to catch a crime in action.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Then again, I imagine a court could just demand the videos legally, so that
original monetization idea wouldn't even work would it...

